# Sudden onset of aggressiveness to other cat



## chocolatelabguy (Nov 17, 2009)

First, some quick background information: My wife and I share our household with our chocolate lab, Mocha; our 15-year-old son; and our two cats Cocoa, an 11-year-old longhair and Wiener, a 6-year-old shorthair. Both cats are front declawed, slim and healthy, neutred, and live indoors only. They have lived together confortably and seemingly happy ever since Wiener joined us as a kitten - sleeping curled up together, playing together on occasion, etc. Two days ago, Cocoa starting becoming very aggressive towards Wiener - stalking, pouncing, actual fighting with the subsequent screams, wails, and tumbling about. This is way beyond play fighting - this is the real deal that requires seperating them from one another. Wiener has now taken to hiding as best he can, but Cocoa will actually roam around looking for him, ready to start another brawl. 

Nothing in our household has changed that would cause any fear related issues. Since we are travelling for the holidays, we haven't even put up any Christmas decorations. But, since we are travelling, we aren't totally comfortable with the situation between the two cats right now - don't really want to leave them alone for several days with this situation going on.

Does nayone have any idea what may be causing this sudden aggresiveness in Cocoa, and what me might do to correct it?


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Could be medically related. From what I understand, thyroid issues can cause sudden aggression... He could also be in pain for some reason and is lashing out due to it. I'd say you may want to speak with a vet and have him checked out.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

RachelsaurusRexU said:


> Could be medically related. From what I understand, thyroid issues can cause sudden aggression... He could also be in pain for some reason and is lashing out due to it. I'd say you may want to speak with a vet and have him checked out.


I agree 100%. Unfortunately it might just be old age creeping in.


----------



## chocolatelabguy (Nov 17, 2009)

Well, we just returned from the vet and got the results of the blood test for Cocoa. No problems with the thyroid, nothing else unusual, other than the kidney level was slightly elevated - to the top of the "acceptable" level on the scale. This of course gave them an opportunity to try to sell me on their "prescription" Science Diet or Purina product, "specially designed" for cats with conditions just like mine! It gave me an opportunity to get on my soapbox about what really constitutes a decent cat food versus the overpriced trash they wanted to sell me. My question, however, is what to switch my cat over to now to help deal with elevated kidney levels in the blood? I'm thinking something with less protien, perhaps? Right now, he eats TOTW kibble for breakfast and lunch, and Wellness wet food in the evening. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

I don't have any specific suggestions, but either grain free canned or raw would be great. And if you don't have a pet fountain you may want to look into one. I bought a Drinkwell several weeks ago and I have to refill it often. I very rarely saw them drink before I got this thing, now they're in it frequently! Very important for good kidney health!


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

And good for you for stickin' it to that vet and his prescription garbage!


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

Increasing the moisture in the diet will help keep the kidneys flushed good. I would recommend a grain free canned food or raw diet for that. Keep the phosphorus below 1.5mg. Also using the water fountains help. We are going through something similar right now, our 11 year old is beating up our 20month old, she actually tore the younger ones cruciate....so she may need surgery. We are putting the older one on Cosequin, Tramadol for pain & Zeel to help her arthritis.


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

The water fountain sounds like a good idea. I'm guessing it filters the water? Always give your pets filtered water. I would saturate the dry food with water. I also recommend mixing 1 teaspoon of braggs apple cider vinegar, in some canned wet food 5 days a week. Hope kitty feels better:smile:


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

There is a filter in the fountain, yes. At least there are in the Drinkwell fountains, I haven't checked out any others. What really gets the cats drinking, though, is that the water is constantly circulating and flowing out of a spout. Cats prefer fresh, running water as opposed to stagnant, sitting water. Definitely a must have for kitties, as far as I'm concerned!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I second the water fountain. Bought a ceramic one from Petco a couple of weeks ago and my cat is definately drinking more. I got that particular one because I wanted a big dish so the dog could use it as well. It has a filter which they say you should change every 2 weeks or so, but I fill it with filtered water anyway, which is probably neurotic overload.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

LOL, I fill mine with filtered water too.


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

MollyWoppy said:


> It has a filter which they say you should change every 2 weeks or so, but I fill it with filtered water anyway, which is probably neurotic overload.


Totally not neurotic overload. The worst culprit is fluoride


----------



## chocolatelabguy (Nov 17, 2009)

I ordered the Drinkwell Platinum just before the holiday from Amazon. It's supposed to arrive this week. Meanwhile, we're switching over to some lower protien dry and wet food (both Wellness). Still no real change in the agression issue - I'm beginning to think that he is just getting older and crankier. We're keeping the two cats separated and supervised and still hoping that things will get better.


----------

